# Otley Cafes



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Otley has more than it's fair share of cafes. Does anybody know if any of them actually serve a decent coffee?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Jez H said:


> Otley has more than it's fair share of cafes. Does anybody know if any of them actually serve a decent coffee?


None serve good coffee!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> None serve good coffee!


sadly, just as I thought!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

So, a nice surprise today whilst wandering round Otley Christmas market. Salami & Co, opened 2 weeks ago, serve Casa Espresso blend & Maude Coffee Roasters single origin! Today was a beautiful Guat. Happy days.

And, whatsmore, I believe North Star are opening up a cafe next week! Not far to travel for a decent coffee at last on days when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## jnattress (Mar 26, 2017)

I was just in Salami and Co. today and they made a decent flat white. Not the most complex of espresso, but better than Costalot.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Bloomfield Square is the place to go in Otley for good coffee (North Star)


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I was in Salami & Co yesterday & had a beautiful Maude Coffee Roasters , Burundi, Americano. There or Bloomfield Square are the places to go in Otley. But Bloomfield don't do single origin.


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I found bloomfield square particularly disappointing after hearing a lot of word of mouth about it. Had a long black and it was very sour and under extracted.

Salami and co espresso is nothing exciting but I'd recommend their pour-over which was pretty decent.

Ilkley is also disappointing. Toast isn't great, more of a food place. The commute bike shop next door is also not brilliant. Suppose it's better than a chain, but we're definitely spoilt for choice in Leeds city centre.


----------

